# help choosing a generator



## rpearlberg (Sep 13, 2015)

Background: 1600 square foot house in CT. Don't lose power too often, but wife wants a generator for furnace, fridge, lights/outlets, etc...
Mainly because we have 2 kids...

Electrician recommended Generac, but was wondering if a cheaper option would be just as good.

This one was on sale for $525 so I bought it, but can always return it:
Hyundai 7,250-Watt Heavy Duty Gasoline Portable Generator - CARB Approved-HHD7250Ca - The Home Depot

Or the 7500 Generac:
Generac 7,500-Watt Gasoline Powered Electric Start Portable Generator-5943 - The Home Depot

BJ's also has a Champion 6250 for $380.

Any suggestions? I don't mind spending more for the Generac if it's really that much better. Also, I'd like to take into account which ones would be easier to maintain.
Features I want: Electric start and low oil indicator.

Thanks!!


----------



## whimsey (Dec 13, 2013)

Either one will be powerful enough to comfortably run what you want. Both have comparable features. You did get the Hyundai for a great price $525 vs $916 usually at Home Depot. If you need service for the Hyundai where can you get it done, especially during the warranty period? Does that Home Depot handle warranty service for you or do you have to take it to a "service center". If so where is the nearest one for Hyundai. Generac seems to generate complaints about their customer service not being too helpful. But there are more Generac dealers around if service is needed. Whether they will be helpful with your warranty work since you purchased it at Home Depot is up in the air. If you feel comfortable with the Hyundai service, I'd keep the Hyundai as you got a killer deal on it. Get a manual transfer switch. it'll make using the generator so much easier than having cords all over the place.

Whimsey


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Whimsey nailed it with the transfer switch, we added a Reliance 6-way switch in 2011 and it saved the day (12 days actually) after Hurricane Sandy in 2012. Fridge, central heat, lights, Internet & TV, coffee, microwave, etc. with no extension cords snaked everywhere. 

The Hyundai you bought makes plenty of juice, only downsides are noise and gas consumption. A transfer switch or interlock kit will help you get more use from it...alternator-gens like yours operate at peak efficiency at or near maximum load. Meaning you're not getting your $$ worth from the gas burned unless you're working it (and having more electrical conveniences available).

I had a bad experience with Home Depot warranty repair on a Ryobi generator and can't recommend them for repairs. The thing sat for a month when the recoil starter failed (bolts vibrated loose according to their guy) and then he damaged something that caused it to stop making electricity...it had to go back to Ryobi for another 3+ weeks before I got the store manager to issue a refund. Honda dealers around here have no such deficiencies.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*Propane generator*

Hello Rpearlberg

As you say that power fails not too often, maintaining a gas tank for extended periods without using it, is not recommendable. A natural gas or a propane gas generator would be more suitable.

Another suggestion would be to search in used gensets like this one:

Generac Guardian 8KW Standby Generator System Natural Gas and Propane | eBay

Regards


----------



## rpearlberg (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I will have a transfer switch installed to make this easier and not have cords all over the place. A friend of mine has the Generac 7500 and has been very happy with it, just not sure if it's worth the extra money...


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

FWIW, I've been pleased with Generac. Comments about gas and long term storage are very valid. The ethanol that is in gas we buy today is very bad for small engines. Any small engine gas should be treated with Stabil or equivalent BEFORE you put it in the machine!! Start it up periodically and let it run for a while, then top off the tank with treated gas. There's nothing worse than spending the money, then discovering it won't work when needed. :-(

If you have natural gas, that would be the best way to go, unfortunately, much more $$. Keep hearing about America's infrastructure deteriorating, that includes the Electric Grid. Only you can evaluate your level of concern vs $$. 

Sitting in the cold and dark with an unhappy wife.....


----------

